

Economies of Scala - simenfur
http://blog.iterate.no/2013/04/18/economies-of-scala/

======
msluyter
At the company I worked at previously, the case was often made that java
should be used because it's easy to find java programmers. That sounds
plausible, but in practice we found it very difficult to find _good_ java
programmers. Perhaps to some extent it's even harder than with other
languages, because a lot of really talented people are drawn to new shiny
ecosystems -- not saying java folks aren't talented, but as a java programmer
myself, I see many of the most driven/passionate people wanting to get away
from java.

~~~
shawndumas
<http://www.paulgraham.com/pypar.html>

~~~
dopamean
> if a company chooses to write its software in a comparatively esoteric
> language, they'll be able to hire better programmers, because they'll
> attract only those who cared enough to learn it.

I cant help but think of Jane Street Capital's use of OCaml when reading that
line. From what I understand there are some extremely bright people writing
fantastic code over there.

------
trailfox
I consider myself very fortunate to be coding in Scala. I know of many Java
developers who code Java at work and wish that they could land a Scala job.

~~~
JPKab
Just curious: As someone who is teaching himself Clojure at the moment, what
are the advantages of Scala over Clojure?

~~~
kasey_junk
The type system.

~~~
jshen
He asked for advantages ;)

~~~
octo_t
The type system.

~~~
willismichael
"I’m not against types, but I don’t know of any type systems that aren’t a
complete pain, so I still like dynamic typing." -Alan Kay

------
sbilstein
I've been working in a Scala shop for the last year. Once you've begun to take
advantage of the type systems, monads, and writing in a functional manner,
Scala becomes a extremely pleasant language to work with and significantly
improves productivity.

------
ruudud
Interesting numbers. Why do you think that Java developers are the most likely
to look for other languages?

~~~
rohshall
Most probably because Java is verbose and does not support some simple
concepts like functions.

~~~
Ingon
Thats does not sound like the whole truth. I would guess that Java long ago
lost its sexiness - now everybody and everything uses Java. The other problem
is that now there is vast amount of legacy code. By choosing Scala you are
actually eliminating that from the equation.

~~~
mercurial
The fact that it failed to evolve for so long, unlike c#, doesn't help.

------
ganarajpr
love the title of the article.. Very creative.

~~~
seunosewa
A more meaningful title - e.g. My Business Case For Scala - would probably
have worked better, though.

~~~
olecr
It's a reference to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economies_of_scale>

